# 01 3500hd 6.5 worth it?



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

still on the search for another truck found this http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3211518129.html i think it will be pretty sweet with a stake body of some sort and a plow off the front. But the question is will it push with about 2500lbs on the back?


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

durafish;1488487 said:


> still on the search for another truck found this http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3211518129.html i think it will be pretty sweet with a stake body of some sort and a plow off the front. But the question is will it push with about 2500lbs on the back?


oh yes it will push, hang a 9 foot plow and some weight in the back and she will push great....i have the same truck....


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

lol have any pic of the truck?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

durafish;1488487 said:


> still on the search for another truck found this http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3211518129.html i think it will be pretty sweet with a stake body of some sort and a plow off the front. But the question is will it push with about 2500lbs on the back?


What makes you think it will NOT push with a ton on the back? You could pull 5 tons no sweat with that truck.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea I guess it will do fine just got to think a little more. It will be in a parking lot the entire storm and there can't be a flake of snow left only on the islands and where the store the snow, no piles on pavemnt so it has to be good at it. But for $100 bucks a hour per truck you can't complain.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep. The only downside is it looks like a 2wheel drive. This time last year that truck would have been twice that amount lol.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2wd should be fine in a flat parking lot, especially if you are plowing with the storm. On that HD I would be running at least 2 tons ballast, probably 3. I don't know if you can get a true snow for the 19.5s, but I would have a set of chains handy in case you get a foot of concrete


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*truck*



eatonpaving;1488686 said:


> oh yes it will push, hang a 9 foot plow and some weight in the back and she will push great....i have the same truck....


i have had a few of these trucks, this is the first diesel i have had. this one is a dump.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

My 01' C3500 HD, 8.1 does great and I would assume that one would do good also.

When we had our 12" blizzard, it pushed through piles with ease. I also had salted all my accounts before the storm to ensure traction when getting down to the pavement. I also only had about 800lbs of salt in the back at the time.

Now, the previous owner of my truck put a posi rear in it, and I feel that helps out immensely with 2wd.

As for rear tires, I ended up getting 19.5" re-treads from a local tire shop. A fraction the cost of new tires and the lug pattern was as good or better than new winter tires. I feel that makes a huge difference also.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

What's the gvw on a truck like that? Been thinking about getting one for pulling our skidsteer. We currently use s 3/4 ton and its really pushing the limits of that truck.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I thinks its like 15,000 or something like that. It's comparable to a f450 but its actually a quality truck. That can be had pretty cheap and clean because not many people know what they are. The newer the better in 2001 the diesel engines is the same as the h1 up until 2006 so it can't be too bad. Stay away from 94-95 though.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I had the same truck. A 1999 with an 11' dump box. We put a 9' Western on it and a 4 yard hydraulic spreader. Never got it stuck. You would be fine.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

durafish;1488801 said:


> I thinks its like 15,000 or something like that. It's comparable to a f450 but its actually a quality truck. That can be had pretty cheap and clean because not many people know what they are. The newer the better in 2001 the diesel engines is the same as the h1 up until 2006 so it can't be too bad. Stay away from 94-95 though.


Thanks. Didn't they go to the duramax in 01 though? I'm pretty sure Chevy ended their diesel program in 00.

Apologies to the OP, didn't mean to hijack the thread


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I thinks its like 15,000 or something like that. It's comparable to a f450 but its actually a quality truck. That can be had pretty cheap and clean because not many people know what they are. The newer the better in 2001 the diesel engines is the same as the h1 up until 2006 so it can't be too bad. Stay away from 94-95 though.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. In all other trucks besides the 3500hd it ended up till 2002 they made the 3500hd they also had the 8.1 in those trucks but without the Allison.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, it's 15000 GVWR. My truck weighs about 9300 empty, so I get a shade over 3 tons for the hauling capacity.

I'm sure if I didn't have central hydro and a heavy dump body, the payload would be a lot more.

As for pulling, my truck is a beast. I've had it filled to the hilt at 25k total weight between the truck and trailer and it had no issues what-so-ever. I'd put my 8.1 against the diesel version any day.

.....


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea that's true. I wonder what a just the cab and frame would weigh, 7,500lbs?????


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

durafish;1488816 said:


> Sorry for the double post. In all other trucks besides the 3500hd it ended up till 2002 they made the 3500hd they also had the 8.1 in those trucks but without the Allison.


And yes, it has a 4L80E behind the 8.1. But it's a tad different though. Something like a 9 tooth output gear over a standard 8 tooth or something like that. Not exactly sure, but there is a slight difference.

That and don't ever break a lug stud. It took me a week to finally track down the stock stud after breaking one off. The stock part number doesn't match up to the correct stud.

......


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea id love to find an 8.1 but they aren't very popular. Id think it would be nice to put a duramax in it but from a van because the use the 4L80E too. And yea many people don't even know what these trucks are I have seen them before but never knew but then I got board and did some research. Now I'm making my dad get one. ( I'm only 14)


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! Much appreciated


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

durafish;1489045 said:


> Yea that's true. I wonder what a just the cab and frame would weigh, 7,500lbs?????


6300lbs, mine with the dump is 8400lbs


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow these trucks can hold a lot.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

durafish;1489148 said:


> Wow these trucks can hold a lot.


Yup

Bolt the spreader directy to the frame, no body. That's another half ton of salt/sand you can carry


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

2COR517;1489169 said:


> Yup
> 
> Bolt the spreader directy to the frame, no body. That's another half ton of salt/sand you can carry


yes it is,but would look funny, you can carry 4yds anyways...how much do you need to carry..put a bed on her.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

A bed on a 3500hd it just doesn't seem right lol. Plus i don't think it would fit without some modifications the wheel base is different.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

durafish;1489228 said:


> A bed on a 3500hd it just doesn't seem right lol. Plus i don't think it would fit without some modifications the wheel base is different.


stakebed....


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh yea that's what I would I thought that you ment a pickup bed, my bad. Still convinceing him into buying it but its hard.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are successful convincing him to use his money to buy you something you want, transfer into politcs


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to clarify on the payload on my truck.

At 15k GVWR, the state gives me 16k plates, so I can load up to 16K legally.

If you are within 1k of a plate the state of Illinois will give you the extra 1k. It was the same deal with my old F-350 I used to have. 11k truck and 12k plates.

.....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

That looks to be a good deal if the truck has been maintained well. Doesn't look to rusty. It would work great in parking lots, salt on the back or some type of ballast and it would push!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

2COR517;1489322 said:


> If you are successful convincing him to use his money to buy you something you want, transfer into politcs


Well he needs another truck so either way he has to buy something i just have to convince him this particular truck. He is only thinking for the winter while i'm thinking for year round in his construction business. He also is a old school guy so of course he wants an old school chevy/gmc.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

DieselSlug;1489337 said:


> That looks to be a good deal if the truck has been maintained well. Doesn't look to rusty. It would work great in parking lots, salt on the back or some type of ballast and it would push!


hey i notice you have a 6.5, i'm rendering what type of problem it has had. i know its not a duramax but just seeing what the major problems are besides the PMD


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

6.5 is a solid motor. From what I've read the PMD ca be easily reloacted fixing the major problem with them-heat. Injector pump pricing has come way down too


----------

